

Google to Demote Sites With 'High Number' of Copyright Complaints - PaulMcCartney
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2408341,00.asp

======
dyscrete
This is ridiculous considering millions of sites are powered by user content.
YouTube, Twitter, Facebook, and even GOOGLE themselves have a very high number
of copyright complaints and of course Google will make exceptions for them. Is
it just me or is Google taking over the world?

~~~
bsphil
It's either Google the MAFIAA. Neither are great choices.

Hopefully this cuts into the number of bogus claims made?

